# Unitymedia Router tausch



## Matze135 (16. August 2018)

Hi.
Ich habe heute Werbung bekommen, das Unitymedia meinen Router Technicolor TC 7200U gegen diese Connect Box tauschen würde, wenn ich will.
Finde jetzt keinen Richtigen vergleich zwischen den 2 Geräten. Und bei den Beschreibungen, sehe ich auch keine großen Unterschiede.
Kurz gesagt, bringt das irgendwas ?
Austauscht wäre Komplett Kostenlos.
Falls wichtig. Ich habe 64000er Internet mit Telefon dort.


----------



## robbe (16. August 2018)

Der größte technische Unterschied besteht darin, das die Connect Box theoretisch höhere Geschwindigkeiten unterstützt und besseres Wlan hat.


----------



## evilgrin68 (16. August 2018)

Das Webinterface der ConnectBox ist manchmal recht träge, Booten dauert, aber das WLAN ist wirklich gut.


----------



## Matze135 (16. August 2018)

OK. Danke.
Wollte nur Sichergehen, das der neue nicht schlechter wäre.
WLAN nutze ich zwar kaum, aber man weiß ja nie was kommt.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (16. August 2018)

Ich habe den Schritt vom Drecknicolor über die Connect Box bis hin zu Business 6490 Fritzbox absolviert. Ich hatte weder mit dem Drecknicolor ein Problem, noch mit der Connect Box, die senkrecht steht und weiss ist. Die Fritzbox 6490 ist natürlich geiler. Ich habe das aber so ausgehandelt, das ich Business kriege zum Preis von Vodafone mit echter IPV4 wieder.

Ich bin was Fernsehen anbelangt, das zahle ich ja in der Miete schon, einem VU+ Uno 4K Receiver und dieser 150Mbit/10Mbit Leitung echt zufrieden. Und ich war froh, den Horizon Scheiss endlich zurück schicken zu können. Ich hatte hier schon zwei so Flundern gesammelt von einst Samsung, jeder von den Scheisskisten hat 6 Tuner und Alle Anschlüsse, können aber nix, weil die Unitymedia Vögel der Horizon Box die Firmware kastriert haben bis zum Hals rauf.  VU+ Uno 4K kann Alles, hat mit dem FBC-C 8 Tuner parallel in einer kleinen Kiste, kein Rochen.  


Kannste ruhig machen, Drecknicolor zur weissen Connect Box tauschen lassen. Kein Ding.


----------

